# Earnings for part time weekend in DC



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I worked from 5:30-1 AM on Friday
I worked from 10-2 on Saturday
I worked from 8-11 on Sunday

$324 will be net pay after $28.00 in "safe rider fees" and Ubers 20% cut...


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you keep track of how many miles you drove in total in those 3 periods ? That would allow you to get a better sense of your net (after expenses) and before tax income. The IRS estimate of $0.56/mi is a first ballpark figure to what the cost of operation of our cars is per mile driven. If for example you drove 200 miles in total in those periods, your before tax income would be around $212 (324-112). Which would translate to something in the order of $110-160 after taxes, depending on your tax rates (Self employment tax of 15.3% plus Federal and State income tax).

Since these were weekend hours when demand is the highest, I am not sure the earnings would apply for other days of the week.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

369 miles total


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> 369 miles total


I thought you did great when I saw the net fares for 15 hours. Subtracting for miles puts a bit of a damper on it. Looks like you're working pretty hard. I find I have to drive around a lot to get more fares. Sitting still doesn't seem to work well for me. I sort of wish I had a Camry hybrid or something. 40 city mpg would be like a $5 + an hour bonus.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I thought you did great when I saw the net fares for 15 hours. Subtracting for miles puts a bit of a damper on it. Looks like you're working pretty hard. I find I have to drive around a lot to get more fares. Sitting still doesn't seem to work well for me. I sort of wish I had a Camry hybrid or something. 40 city mpg would be like a $5 + an hour bonus.


 Yeah, sitting doesn't work too well for me either...... I didn't do too bad on the miles for Saturday and Sunday..... Friday though.... that was CRAZY.... I kept getting XL requests that were REALLY far away.... And as much as I appreciate the long distances, having to take a client all the way out to an area that isn't so "uber popular" can be a bit of a pain because then you have to drive all the way back to a busy area....

I just need to average about $300 weekly until January and then I'm stopping.... just have to get my house down payment in order before I drive my poor car into the ground!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, with all those miles, the pre-tax earning would be $117, which would translate to around $60-85 after taxes. That is like $4-6 per hour. Babysitters around here (in DC) are making $14-20 an hour and in most cases it is a cash business so that is net after taxes.


----------

